# Angelschein umschreiben lassen?



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor vielen Jahren (damals war ich 9 Jahre alt) meine Prüfung erfolgreich bestanden. Im Anschluss habe ich einige Jahre geangelt und danach viele viele Jahre pausiert. Derzeit möchte ich aber wieder einsteigen. 

Jetzt sehe ich aber, dass ich "nur" einen Jugend-Fischereischein habe (Baden-Württemberg), obwohl ich die Fischerprüfung gemacht und bestanden habe #c Nun, kann man das jetzt beim Amt umschreiben lassen?

LG


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor vielen Jahren (damals war ich 9 Jahre alt) meine Prüfung erfolgreich bestanden. Im Anschluss habe ich einige Jahre geangelt und danach viele viele Jahre pausiert. Derzeit möchte ich aber wieder einsteigen.
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte du brauchst entweder die Kulanz der Beteiligten, oder eben dein Prüfungszeugnis. Davon kann man aber auch einen Nachdruck bei der Stadtverwaltung (?) oder dem Fischereiamt deiner Stadt beantragen - hat bei mir roundabout 10 Flocken gekostet.


----------



## dc1981 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

in der regel bleiben auch im amt die dokumente 10 jahre im archiv. falls es länger her ist wird es schwierig. 
anstonsten echt auf die kulanz des beamten hoffen.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Wenn Du einen Nachweis erbringen kannst, dass Du die Fischerprüfung bestanden hast, sollte das kein Problem sein. Da solltest Du ein entsprechendes Dokument vorweisen können und damit den "echten" Schein bekommen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

puh, das ist jetzt schon mehr als 20 Jahre her... wird schwierig.

LG


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Gibts nicht irgendwo einen Ordner mit Dokumenten? In dem Alter könnten das doch die Eltern z.B. zu den Grundschulzeugnissen gepackt haben. Ich fürchte, mit einem "Ehrenwort" wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Und ob das irgendwo archiviert ist, weiß ich nicht.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

muss ich echt mal schauen, hab gerade beim Amt angerufen... die wollen die Urkunde sehen. 
Im Fall der Fälle muss ich wohl noch mal ran an die Prüfung |rolleyes

LG


----------



## Shortay (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Heyho Mozart,
ja das mit dem Zeugnis stimmt hab meinenletzte woche auch neu beantragen müssen.
Ich habe allerdings in einem andren forum über googel suche gelesen das seit 1983 (seit dem muss man glaub die Prüfung bestehen zum Angeln) auch bei soner Fischbehörde alle archiviert werdend ie die Prüfung abgelegt haben, und dort kann man dann gegen Bezahlung ein neues Prüfungszeugnis beantragen! ich such grad mal ob ich das noch finde die seite, kleinen mom !


----------



## Shortay (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

"
Bis 1983 konnten man freiwillig an  Sportfischerprüfungen teilnehmen. Ab dem 1. März 1983 regelte das  Fischereirecht dann, daß eine Prüfung Voraussetzung zur Erlangung eines  Fischereischeins wurde. Mit Einführung dieser Prüfungspflicht wurde auch  die Weitergabe der Prüfungsunterlagen an den LSFV verbindlich. Unser  Archiv ist also seit 1983 vollständig geführt. Hinsichtlich der  früheren, freiwilligen Prüfungen war auch die Übermittlung der  Unterlagen an uns freiwillig. Für die Zeit von 1968 bis 1983 ist die  Aktenlage daher leider lückenhaft.
    Suchaufträge können über ein entsprechendes Formular (Antrag auf Zweitschrift der Prüfungsurkunde zum Fischereischein) eingereicht werden. Das Archiv ist nach Prüfungsort und -datum geordnet.
 War die Recherche erfolgreich, wird ein neues *Prüfungszeugnis*  oder eine Bestätigung über die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an einer  Sportfischerprüfung erstellt und auf dem Postweg zugeschickt. Dafür  entstehen insgesamt Kosten in Höhe von 25,- Euro."   



das is nur in schleswig Holstein, aber sowas müsste es ja in jedem Bundesland geben !?


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

So, ich habe leider nur die Urkunde des Angelvereines für die Teilnahme des Kurses gefunden. Dieser ist allerdings von 1991. Ist das noch gültig? bzw. wird das für die Prüfung zugelassen?

Die Fischerprüfung müsste ich noch mal machen, da ich leider keine Urkunden zur bestandenen Prüfung finde. 

LG


----------



## daci7 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> So, ich habe leider nur die Urkunde des Angelvereines für die Teilnahme des Kurses gefunden. Dieser ist allerdings von 1991. Ist das noch gültig? bzw. wird das für die Prüfung zugelassen?
> 
> Die Fischerprüfung müsste ich noch mal machen, da ich leider keine Urkunden zur bestandenen Prüfung finde.
> 
> LG



Du nicht, aber frag doch erstmal beim Amt nach - die können wir eine Zweitschrift des Zeugnisses ausstellen,w enn bei denen im Archiv drinsteht, das Mozartkugel 1991 die Prüfung bestanden hat


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Beim Kreis Unna habe ich die Auskunft bekommen, dass man bei der Fischereibehörde des Kreises anfragen kann. Dort geht man dann in den Keller und sucht die Unterlagen. Kostet hier nen Zwanni, wenn ich das richtig behalten habe. Frag doch mal bei deinem Kreis nach. 

1991 dürfte doch mal gar kein Problem sein.


----------



## Marc S. (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Wurde die Prüfung damals über ein Angelverein gemacht, wen ja würde ich evtl. mal in diesen Verein nachfragen. Evtl. hat ja der Verein noch Unterlagen darüber.





> Du nicht, aber frag doch erstmal beim Amt nach - die können wir eine  Zweitschrift des Zeugnisses ausstellen,w enn bei denen im Archiv  drinsteht, das Mozartkugel 1991 die Prüfung bestanden ha


Da hätte ich jetzt mal noch kurz eine Frage aus Interesse, bei mir war es auch so dass ich 13 Jahre nicht geangelt habe und keine Unterlage mehr hatte, die Fischereibehörde hatte es aber in den Unterlage, ich habe aber keine Zeugnis ausgestellt bekommen, nur den Fischereischein. Müsste ich jetzt sehen dass ich auch wieder ein Zeugnis bekomme?


----------



## Michael_05er (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Irgendeine Form einer Bescheinigung solltest Du Dir schon besorgen, damit Du im Wiederholungsfalle (wer weiß, was so passieren kann) nicht wieder auf deren Archiv angewiesen bist. Nicht, dass die das Archiv irgendwann entrümepln und weg sind die Unterlagen... Es reicht ja schon, wenn sie bei einem Umzug in der falschen Kiste landen, schon findet sie niemand je wieder...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

ok, supi... nach 2-3 Telefonaten sucht man im Amt nach der Prüfungsbestätigung. :m


----------



## Michael_05er (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass die Unterlagen gefunden werden!:m


----------



## Marc S. (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*



> Irgendeine Form einer Bescheinigung solltest Du Dir schon besorgen,  damit Du im Wiederholungsfalle (wer weiß, was so passieren kann) nicht  wieder auf deren Archiv angewiesen bist.


Müsste ich nur schauen wie, weil in den Unterlagen auch nur der Eintrag in den Akten war aber keine Kopie vom Zeugnis. Wie ist das eigendlich ich habe jetzt ja den Fischereischein würde der nicht ausreichen? Ohne Prüfung bekommt man den ja nicht.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Wenn die irgendeinen Nachweis haben, dass du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, fertigen sie dir im Normalfall auch eine Zweitschrift des Prüfungszeugnisses an. Musst nur hartnäckig bleiben.


----------



## Marc S. (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Die hatten das in den Akten stehen, wie ist das beim verlängern sollte der Fischereischein ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Michael_05er (4. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben lassen?*

Klar, zum verlängern reicht der Schein. Wenn aber nochmal Papiere verloren gehen, müssen die wieder in den Unterlagen suchen. Vielleicht kannst Du eine (beglaubigte) Kopie des Akteneintrages bekommen oder so. Es sollte ja jeder einsehen, dass Du gerne was in der Hand hättest.
Grüße,
Michael


----------

